# Internet Alternativen?



## assko (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich ziehe im Oktober um nach 36367 Wartenberg/Landenhausen.

Habe dort dann leider nur dsl light, und das ist sehr Problematisch, weil wir 3 Leute sind die Täglich inet brauchen zum Arbeiten und Gamen.

Und ich würde da jetzt gerne wissen was es alles für Alternativen gibt.

Voraussetzung ist auf jedenfall man braucht ein guten Ping zum Spielen.
Und es sollte auch im Inet vorwärts gehen.


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2011)

Hast du bisher nur nach DSL geschaut oder auch nach Kabelinternet?

Wenn beides nicht verfügbar ist, siehts ganz schlecht aus. Einen guten Ping kriegst du nur mit LTE. Mit UMTS oder Satellit kannste Zocken knicken.

Erkunde dich also mal bei der Telekom und Vodafone ob in dem Ort LTE Verfügbar ist. 
Momentan scheinbar noch nicht, aber bis Oktober ist ja noch ne Weile zeit.

Aber Denke dran, LTE ist Funkinternet und hat auch einige Probleme von seinem Vorgänger UMTS übernommen. Dazu gehört auf jeden Fall die Volumenbeschränkung und wenn ihr 3 Leute seit, die regelmäßig im Internet sind, habt ihr die Grenze da sicher im schnell erreicht.


----------



## assko (12. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn es hier nier nur dsl light gibt dann gibt es wohl kaum Kabelinet^^
Naja Satellit hab ich mal geschaut aber schon vom Preis her viel zu Teuer.
LTE ist schon interresant nur wie gesagt nicht verfügbar. 
Und sonst gibt es nix?


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2011)

Hier gibts auch nur dsl light aber trotzdem Kabelinternet, sin ja verschiedene Netze.


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2011)

assko schrieb:


> Naja wenn es hier nier nur dsl light gibt dann gibt es wohl kaum Kabelinet^^
> Naja Satellit hab ich mal geschaut aber schon vom Preis her viel zu Teuer.
> LTE ist schon interresant nur wie gesagt nicht verfügbar.
> Und sonst gibt es nix?


 
Nein, sonst gints nicht wirklich was.
LTE ist die einizige DSL Alternative, bei der man auch nen akzeptablen Ping hat. Wenn du Glück hast, wird es bis zum Umzug noch ausgebaut.


----------



## assko (12. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich


----------



## danomat (14. Juli 2011)

Versuch mal öfters bei tcom Technikern anzurufen und schildere höflich und bettelnd dein Problem. Evtl lässt sich RAM schalten. 

Bei mir im Dorf (800einw.) gibt's auch nur 368er light. Nur ich, wo am weitesten vom Verteiler wohnt, hab dsl 2300 . Hab die so oft genervt bis sie die automatische Begrenzung einfach komplett rausgenommen haben


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2011)

Du könntest mal bei Google Earth gucken, wo der nächste DSL Verteiler steht. 
Wenn der wirklich soweit entfernt ist, hast du mit normalem DSL über die Telefonleitung schlechte Karten. 

Dann würde ich mal gucken, ob in dem Ort DSL über einen Kabelanbieter realisierbar ist. Vielleicht braucht ihr einfach noch Kabel zu eurer Adresse. 

Dann kann man sich auch das hier mal angucken: Funknetz-HG

Guck dir auch diese Seite mal an: Breitbandportal des BMWi - Breitbandsuche

Im Anhang ist die Datei für Google Earth.


----------



## robbe (14. Juli 2011)

Die Hauptverteiler bringen ihm aber recht wenig. Eine Karte mit Outdoor Dslams wäre Sinnvoller, bloß sind deren Standorte leider nirgends öffentlich verzeichnet.


----------



## assko (14. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Du könntest mal bei Google Earth gucken, wo der nächste DSL Verteiler steht.
> Wenn der wirklich soweit entfernt ist, hast du mit normalem DSL über die Telefonleitung schlechte Karten.
> 
> Dann würde ich mal gucken, ob in dem Ort DSL über einen Kabelanbieter realisierbar ist. Vielleicht braucht ihr einfach noch Kabel zu eurer Adresse.
> ...



Hab mal geschaut der nächste verteiler liegt in Bad Salzschlirf also 3km von mir weg aber das ist wieder ein anderer Kreis.

Und bei der Funknetz seite hab ich auch nix gefunden.


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Also mit UMTS kann man einigermaßen zocken Ping zwischen 80-120 bei gutem Empfang.
Bei Satellit hat man mindestens 250-500 ist also nicht geeignet.
Eine sehr komplizierte aber mögliche Alternative wäre Wlan-Richtfunk.
Da musst du mal googlen, aber möglich ist es


----------



## danomat (14. Juli 2011)

Oder evtl bekannte die in Sichtweite mit schnellem dsl wohnen. Auch mehrere km sind da kein Problem. Machen wir au LAN immer


----------



## assko (14. Juli 2011)

So hab mal nach Richtfunk geschaut gibt es hier auch nicht -.- 
Schau jetzt mal nach UMTS.
Wenn es das auch nicht gibt hab ich nen dickes Problem.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2011)

Die Seite, die ich hier verlinkt hatte, ist ja kein Anbieter in dem Sinne, ob das bei dir verfügbar ist. 
Dort installiert dir der Anbieter irgendwo in deinem Ort, wo es halbwegs gutes DSL gibt, einen WLAN-Router und du kannst dir dann dieses Signal abzweigen. 
Dazu müsst ihr aber mindestens zu siebent sein, soweit ich das gelesen habe. 

--> Funknetz-HG


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

assko schrieb:
			
		

> So hab mal nach Richtfunk geschaut gibt es hier auch nicht -.-
> Schau jetzt mal nach UMTS.
> Wenn es das auch nicht gibt hab ich nen dickes Problem.



Das muss es nicht bei dir geben, du musst dir eine 2 Kanal-Anlage selbst kaufen. Dann kanbst du von Bekannten auf ca 2-3km mit DSL Qualität surfen.


----------



## assko (14. Juli 2011)

Naja das schnellste was hier im ganzen Ort verfügbar ist, ist 2000 leitung.
Und wenn sich das dann die bekannten auch noch teilen mit uns ist das auch nicht lohnenswert.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2011)

Also du bist sicher, dass Unitymedia da nix anbietet? Wie gesagt, normales Internet und Kabelinternet sind total unabhängig voneinander und Kabelinternet is auch net so "empfindlich" wie normales was Bandbreite angeht.


----------



## assko (14. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn ich bei Unitymedia Verfügbarkeitscheck machen möchte wird die Straße nicht aufgeführt. 
Deswegen gehe ich Stark davon aus das es nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn das en Neubaugebiet oder so is un die die Straße nochnet drinham geht Kabelinternet mit ziemlicher Sicherheit. Du könntest auchmal anrufen.


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das en Neubaugebiet oder so is un die die Straße nochnet drinham geht Kabelinternet mit ziemlicher Sicherheit. Du könntest auchmal anrufen.



Naja in vielen Fällen ist es aber so, dass wenn schon kein DSL verfügbar ist Kabel-TV erstrecht nicht moglich ist, leider.

Okay wenn Richtfunk auch keine Alternative ist weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Bleibt nur Umts...


----------



## Predator7888 (15. Juli 2011)

Hey also habe das problem nur anders wir im ort haben alles bis 16.000 nur meine mutter will keinen telefonanschluss anmedlden aber dazu konnte ich se überreden :  https://mobile.1und1.de/xml/order/K...TCpfix123a?__reuse=1310681166270&__frame=_top


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey also habe das problem nur anders wir im ort haben alles bis 16.000 nur meine mutter will keinen telefonanschluss anmedlden aber dazu konnte ich se überreden :  https://mobile.1und1.de/xml/order/Kosten;jsessionid=AA63AB216D3CEEAD82C30A06B332455C.TCpfix123a?__reuse=1310681166270&__frame=_top



1&1 Sicherheitspaket? Was soll er da denn mit?!


----------



## Predator7888 (15. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> 1&1 Sicherheitspaket? Was soll er da denn mit?!



dass kann man auch weglasen


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:
			
		

> dass kann man auch weglasen



Sonst ist da nichts
Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Predator7888 (15. Juli 2011)

oh sorry warte ich schick ma nen andern link 

1&1 Mobile Internet - Notebook-Flat GPRS EDGE und UMTS HSDPA

davon die letzte mein ich das is die die ich au hab


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:
			
		

> oh sorry warte ich schick ma nen andern link
> 
> 1&1 Mobile Internet - Notebook-Flat GPRS EDGE und UMTS HSDPA
> 
> davon die letzte mein ich das is die die ich au hab



Die mittlere hab ich auch. Die ist ganz in Ordnung, kann ich mit leben.


----------



## assko (15. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Ping aus?
Downstream und Upstream ok?

Vorweg 10gb reicht never^^


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

assko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Ping aus?
> Downstream und Upstream ok?
> 
> Vorweg 10gb reicht never^^



Man muss halt Abstriche machen

Kommt sehr auf das Netz an.
Bei mir hab ich einen Ping von 80-120 und einen Downstream von 4,5mbps.


----------



## danomat (15. Juli 2011)

Mit datenflats sieht's bei UMTS ganz schlecht aus. Die Preise gehen ziemlich hoch. Dann lieber surfen über Satellit u. Zocken über light. Wobei das mit 3 PCs auch knapp wird


----------



## Predator7888 (15. Juli 2011)

naja das is das maximum was da geht von allen zusammen auser halt fest Ping is bei mir (ich hab 5 balken empfang) bei Bo meist bei 50 - 60


----------



## assko (15. Juli 2011)

OMG ich kann es nicht glaube.........
Netzabdeckung für UMTS und LTE am Wohnort

schaut mal wo meine Straße ist und bis wohin das **** lte geht -.- so nen abfuck

Straße ist Auf den Rödern


----------



## robbe (15. Juli 2011)

LTE befindet sich noch mitten im Ausbau. Du solltest also wirklich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben. Es ist sehr gut möglich, das da an deinem neuen Wohnort bis Oktober noch was passiert. 
Zu wünschen wäre es dir auf jeden Fall, denn LTE ist bislang so ziemlich der einzige kleine Hoffnungsschimmer am Himmel der DSL Alternativen.

Im übrigen zeigen erste Erfahrungsberichte, das LTE oftmals höhere Reichweiten hat als von den Netzbetreibern angegeben. Wenn du dir also eine ordentliche Außenantenne besorgst, würdest du höchstwahrscheinlich auch zum heutigen Zeitpunkt schon LTE in deiner neuen Wohnung haben können. Wenn man nicht grade den 50mbit Tarif bucht reicht es übrigens auch locker aus, wenn man nur 1-2 von 5 Strichen Empfang hat.


P.S.: Das ausgerechnet in dem Dorf laut Karte kein Empfang mehr ist liegt übrigens daran, das es in einem Tal liegt und zwischen Dorf und LTE Sender ein kleiner Hügel ist. Der LTE Sender befindet sich 6,6 Km entfernt, was eigentlich kein Problem darstellt, bloß wird das Signal ebend von dem Hügel dazwischen etwas gestört. Wenn du aber wie oben schon empfohlen eine Außenantenne besorgst und sie möglichst hoch am Haus anbringst und auf den Sender ausrichtest, wirst du denk ich mal gute Chancen auf Empfang haben.

Am besten du setzt dich mal mit Vodafone in Verbindung. Und lass ich nicht gleich abspeisen, wenn dir gesagt wird, das deine Straße laut Karte nicht im Empfangsbereich liegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht wird auch noch nen Outdoor-DSLAM gebaut. Es gibt hier einige kleine Dörfe um Dresden, die sogar VDSL haben! Hoffnung nicht aufgeben und Netzausbau abwarten. Die Technik baut sich nicht von allein. Das brauch seine Zeit.


----------



## robbe (15. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube die Gebiete die jetzt mit LTE versorgt werden, brauchen sich in den nächsten Jahren keine großen Hoffnungen auf DSL machen. LTE ist schließlich auch dazu da, um den teuren DSL Ausbau auf dem Land weiter hinaus zu zögern.


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Gebiete die jetzt mit LTE versorgt werden, brauchen sich in den nächsten Jahren keine großen Hoffnungen auf DSL machen. LTE ist schließlich auch dazu da, um den teuren DSL Ausbau auf dem Land weiter hinaus zu zögern.


 
Ich dachte das soll den ersetzen, weil der DSL-Ausbau doch schon längst vorüber ist. Oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## robbe (28. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das soll den ersetzen, weil der DSL-Ausbau doch schon längst vorüber ist. Oder vertue ich mich da?


 
Ich denke früher oder später muss DSL überall ausgebaut werden. Bloß musste jetzt eben schnell gehandelt werden, da der Breitbandausbau auf dem Land von der Regierung vorgegeben wurde. Und da ist LTE ebend die schnellste und kostengünstigste Lösung.
Manche sind ja der Meinung, das Funk DSL auch für die Städter zu Hause die Zukunft ist und das in ein paar Jahren jeder nur noch per Funk ins Internet geht. Das halte ich aber für völligen quatsch, die Funknetze könnten so eine enorme Datenflut niemals bewältigen, es wird immer feste Anschlüsse geben müssen.


----------



## Anoras (1. August 2011)

Nicht nur LTE (ich weiß, es wurde bereits erwähnt^^) - Satellit ist (mit den neueren Tarifen, die über Eutelsat's KA-Sat (vgl. tooway - Breitband über Satellit - Internet DSL Voice over IP TV) laufen ODER Avanti's Hylas1, aber da geht der Footprint nur bis max. Hamburg o.ô) auch noch ne Alternative. 

Joa, nicht für Gamer, wobei ich hörte, dass selbst WoW noch ginge - begrenzterweise, und das war noch über Astra's Angebot. 

Ping liegt mit den neuen Systemen ca. bei 700ms, selbst getestet  10 Mbit voll erreicht im Down, ebenso 2 Mbit im Up. 

Sry, ich arbeite für einen ISP, daher weiß ich ein wenig was  
(Für Support und Infos schreibt mir gern ne PN :> )
Klar, Sat-DSL ist nicht billig, das is mir völlig klar. Aber als einzige Alternative neben Mobilfunk (Alsu UMTS, LTE usw.) halt leider notwendig, wenn du Inet dringend brauchst, außer dir reicht nochn 56k-Modem xD 

Und Richtfunk ist größter Mist - Musst genau ne perfekte Sicht auf den Sendemast haben & dann sind die FUPs bzw. Bandbreitenbeschränkungen derbe fies. 

Aber der DSL Ausbau soll endlich mal voranschreiten.. Find das selber unmöglich, wie der rosa Riese sich da verhält im Co-Op mit dem Staat. Genauso wie die "Hoheitsrechte" der jeweiligen großen Netzbetreiber - Freiheit haste in den meisten gebieten, wo grad ne 2Mbit liegt oder ne 6Mbit grad ausgebaut worden ist, in der Wahl der ISPs sowieso nich, Entweder Telekom oder andere Riesen. 

MfG


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2011)

Dann hab ich mal ne Frage an dich.
Wenn dort bei 10k Tarif steht (tooway - Breitband über Satellit - Internet DSL Voice over IP TV), sie eine 10Mbit/s Down + 2MBit/s Up Leitung über Satellit für 60€ anbieten und dazu noch Flatrate schreiben, wieviel Traffic darf ich da verbraten, bis mir die Leitung abgestellt bzw. der Vertrag gekündigt wird ?

Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass man da so eben mal 200GB Traffic im Monat verbraten darf. 

Wenn es allerdings so ist, dass der Tarif eine wirkliche Flatrate bietet, dann ist das Angebot für 60€ monatlich echt gut.

Edit: Ich habe soeben per Kontaktformular die Frage gestellt, wie es mit der Flatrate aussieht. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie sie antworten.


----------



## K3n$! (2. August 2011)

So, ich hab nun die Antwort auf meine Frage, wie sich die Flatrate auszeichnet. 
In den AGBs habe ich schon etwas von einer Fair Access Policy gelesen. Hier die Definition dieser FAP im Anhang.

Kann mir jemand dieses Sliding Window erklären ?


----------



## assko (6. August 2011)

So will mich auch mal wieder melden.
Also bis jetzt gibt es hier keine Inet Alternative bis auf Skydsl mal sehen ob noch was kommt.


----------

